# the show down!



## NORMZILLA44 (May 8, 2011)

Who woulda won the fight? Joe collins, and Swillie, or Father, and Son???? My money would be on Collins, and Swilly couple big boyS!!


----------



## realitycheck (May 10, 2011)

Collins and swilly easy. I think no contest. Good ole country boys, you know they free up fighting.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 11, 2011)

Amen brother my thoughts too! Swilly was just relaxed wasnt even worried! Love them good old boys!!


----------



## TreePointer (May 11, 2011)

Swilly would take any them. No contest.

Shave all that hair, and I bet he'd be the fastest swimmer, too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 11, 2011)

He is a hairy little pond bear. I like old Swilly them good ole boys like him, and collins be cool to have a beer with em!


----------



## realitycheck (May 11, 2011)

That's the type of guys you enjoy sitting around and listening to there stories for hours.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 11, 2011)

For sure man!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (May 17, 2011)

realitycheck said:


> That's the type of guys you enjoy sitting around and listening to there stories for hours.


 
Provided they leave their shirts ON!


----------



## realitycheck (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## loadthestove (May 18, 2011)

In the final episode father and son thumped them good.log buyer showed up only took of few of joes,,around $6000 I think.

After jimmy took a temper tantrum and walked off leaving james to deal with buyer james sold all for one price,,$22,000.guess ole james is not as dumb as he seems


----------



## banshee67 (May 18, 2011)

joe and swilly, no contest

james is a #####, he couldnt even look them in the face, let alone fight them.. and his old man's body is so broken down i dont think swilly or joe would even wana hurt him

what is jame's dad's name anyways? ?


----------

